# زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان



## engy_love_jesus (11 مايو 2008)

*طبعا كلنا نهى مشرفتنا العسولة فيتا بالاشراف 
ومن تقدم لتقدم يارب 
وده فى اول كلامى 
وطبعا مش هقدر اخبى عليكم 
جه لحبيبتنا فيتا كذا عريس لما عرفوا انها اترقت للقب مشرف
وكل واحد قدم طلب 
وقدم صور وطلب 
وهيا عليها تختار
ونشوف اول عريس الاستاذ





















































ايه زهقتوا 


















خلاص اهوه 





الاستاذ توست 
وصاحب الرقم التانى 
الاستاذ 


















فينو
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












والاستاذ
مينى فينو 




والاستاذسميت 







والاستاذ قرص







وقد قامت شركة بالدنمارك بتقديم فستان الزفاف متمنية للعروسين حياة سعيدة 





ويلا بقى كلنا ندخل ونهنى فيتا ونشوفها هتقبل مين 
ونقولها مبروك ياحبيبتى​*


----------



## K A T Y (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يبنات فيا جالها عرسان*

_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_​ 
_*يخرب عقلك يا انجي*_​ 
_*كدا تفضحيها عيني عينك:Love_Letter_Send:*_​ 
_*:t30:يا عيني عليكي يا فيتا كدا المخبز كله هيطمع فيكي يا فتوفوتا :t30:*_​ 
_*30:30:30:مبررررررررررررررررررررروك يا قمرتنا وياريت من غير كسوف تقولي مين دا اللي هيختاره قلبك ويكون سعيد الحظ30:30:30:30:*_​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*

*قصدك مين الى هيفتحوه سكنيتها 
وتحطله زيتون وخياروتحبشه ​*


----------



## vetaa (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *طبعا كلنا نهى مشرفتنا العسولة فيتا بالاشراف
> ومن تقدم لتقدم يارب
> وده فى اول كلامى
> ما كفاية كده احسسسسسسن:nunu0000:
> ...



*لا خلاص بقى
هما هيدخلوا يباركوا فى موضوع تانى
اصبرى بس يا جوجايتى يا قمر
اخلص امتحانات واجيلك:smil15:
*


----------



## vetaa (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يبنات فيا جالها عرسان*



K A T Y قال:


> _*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_​
> _*يخرب عقلك يا انجي*_​
> _*كدا تفضحيها عيني عينك:Love_Letter_Send:*_​
> _*:t30:يا عيني عليكي يا فيتا كدا المخبز كله هيطمع فيكي يا فتوفوتا :t30:*_​
> _*30:30:30:مبررررررررررررررررررررروك يا قمرتنا وياريت من غير كسوف تقولي مين دا اللي هيختاره قلبك ويكون سعيد الحظ30:30:30:30:*_​



*داخلة فرحانة وبتضحكى كمان
وانا اقول كوكايتى هى اللى ليا :36_19_5:

مخبز مين بس
انا مش بركز فى الحاجات دى
ههههههههههههه:smil15:


مبروك على اية بس
اسكتى ...............
مش انا موافقتش على ولا واحد
زغرطيلى كويس بقى :t30:
*


----------



## vetaa (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *قصدك مين الى هيفتحوه سكنيتها
> وتحطله زيتون وخياروتحبشه ​*



*هههههههههههههه
عسل يا جى جى
بقيت بحبك موووووووووت:smil8:

ما خلاص 
انا موافقتش بقى 
عقبالك انتى يا حببتى قريب:t30:
*


----------



## remoo (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*

ممكن نعرف مين المدعوين لو سمحتوا ؟
اكيد الاستاذ خيار ومدام طماطم  ويمكن المهندس فلفل  
من غير شك اكيد عنب افندي هيبارك بحضوره الفرح  والمعلم بطيخ 
يا سلام دة هيكون فرح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟   تمام 
فرح يفتح الشهية  اهي دي الافراح ولا بلاش


----------



## vetaa (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*



remoo قال:


> ممكن نعرف مين المدعوين لو سمحتوا ؟
> اكيد الاستاذ خيار ومدام طماطم  ويمكن المهندس فلفل
> من غير شك اكيد عنب افندي هيبارك بحضوره الفرح  والمعلم بطيخ
> يا سلام دة هيكون فرح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟   تمام
> فرح يفتح الشهية  اهي دي الافراح ولا بلاش



*ههههههههههههه
خلاص بقى ما انت دعتهم خلاص
بس متنساش تجيب معاك جرجير اصل بحبة:smil8:

ماشى يا ريمووو
انت مع جى جى عليا :11azy:

*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك يافيتا 
مالهم العرسان جمال جدا 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى يا انجى 
على صور العرسان 
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*

:361nl::361nl::361nl::361nl::big56:دحنا حناكل آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآكل
بس ملاقيش عندكم ساندويتش فراخ؟:8_5_17::8_5_17: ولا شوية شيبسى؟:36_11_15::36_11_15:
على العموم ألف مبروك:36_3_11::36_3_11:
:t16::t16::t16::t16:


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*

*



			ممكن نعرف مين المدعوين لو سمحتوا ؟
اكيد الاستاذ خيار ومدام طماطم ويمكن المهندس فلفل 
من غير شك اكيد عنب افندي هيبارك بحضوره الفرح والمعلم بطيخ 
يا سلام دة هيكون فرح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ تمام 
فرح يفتح الشهية اهي دي الافراح ولا بلاش
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

والاستاذ بقدونس والاخ زيت 
بس كرستال ​*


----------



## vetaa (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*



kokoman قال:


> الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك يافيتا
> مالهم العرسان جمال جدا
> مرسىىىىىىىىىى يا انجى
> على صور العرسان
> ههههههههههههههههههه​



*الله يبارك فيك:hlp:
ما انا من كتر حلاوتهم متنازلة عنهم:smil8:

بجد الله يكرمها بقى ويرزقها بشبههم:t30:
*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*

*

مرمر يوسف سيدهم قال:



			:361nl::361nl::361nl::361nl::big56:دحنا حناكل آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآكل
بس ملاقيش عندكم ساندويتش فراخ؟:8_5_17::8_5_17: ولا شوية شيبسى؟:36_11_15::36_11_15:
على العموم ألف مبروك:36_3_11::36_3_11:
:t16::t16::t16::t16:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

حتى انتى يامرمر همك فى الاكل 
































انا هخليلك حتة بيتزا خليت صاحب المخبز الى هيكون فيه الفرح يعملهالنا​*


----------



## vetaa (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*



مرمر يوسف سيدهم قال:


> :361nl::361nl::361nl::big56:دحنا حناكل آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآكل
> بس ملاقيش عندكم ساندويتش فراخ؟:8_5_17::8_5_17: ولا شوية شيبسى؟:36_11_15::36_11_15:
> على العموم ألف مبروك:36_3_11::36_3_11:
> :t16::t16:



*كده يا مرمرررر
هو انتى برضة معاهم:smil8:

لا ما خلاص 
معرفتيششش الخبر
ما فيتا ما موافقتش **:hlp:*
*هههههههههههههه
*


----------



## vetaa (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> والاستاذ بقدونس والاخ زيت
> بس كرستال ​*



*انتى اية اللى جابك تانى:hlp:
شكلى هنوى عليكى قريب:crazy_pil
وكمان بتهزرى ايامك فل معايا :smil8:*


----------



## vetaa (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> حتى انتى يامرمر همك فى الاكل
> 
> 
> ...




*هههههههههههه
تصدقى انك شربااااااااااااات خالص:smil8:
*​


----------



## mero_engel (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*

*بس بقي منكم لله جوعتوني*
*وشكلها مش هتلحق تتجوز ولا واحد فيهم *
*لاني انا هريحهم منها*​


----------



## vetaa (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*



mero_engel قال:


> *بس بقي منكم لله جوعتوني*
> *وشكلها مش هتلحق تتجوز ولا واحد فيهم *
> *لاني انا هريحهم منها*​



*ههههههههههههههه
كده برضة تجوعوها
انا بقول هاتى العصاية وقومى بالواجب معاهم
ههههههههههه وانا هشجعك دونت وورى:hlp:
انا بقول برضة ياريت تريحيهم بس الاقوليلى ازاى :smil8:
*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*

*

vetaa قال:





هههههههههههه
تصدقى انك شربااااااااااااات خالص:smil8:
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


اه ده هو الاستاذ باتيه هيبقى حاضر

وياريت تبقى تعزمة ابن عمه بتيه بالجبنة بس قديمة لو سمحت​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*

_*

mero_engel قال:



بس بقي منكم لله جوعتوني
وشكلها مش هتلحق تتجوز ولا واحد فيهم 
لاني انا هريحهم منها​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا لو سمحت كل واحد يخليه فى عرسانه​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*

*

vetaa قال:



ههههههههههههههه
كده برضة تجوعوها
انا بقول هاتى العصاية وقومى بالواجب معاهم
ههههههههههه وانا هشجعك دونت وورى:hlp:
انا بقول برضة ياريت تريحيهم بس الاقوليلى ازاى :smil8:
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


افولك انا هتحشيهم جنبة لابشكري او كيرى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## SALVATION (13 مايو 2008)

_الف الف الف مبروك يا مشرفتنا الجميله




​_


----------



## mero_engel (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*



vetaa قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *كده برضة تجوعوها*
> *انا بقول هاتى العصاية وقومى بالواجب معاهم*
> ...


 
*اه وهتقفي تتفرجي عليا ومتسعدنيش وانا بضربهم*
*ما انا عارفاكي*

*هاكلك انا يا جبنتي ياحبيبتتي*
*وبما ان يحدث ذلك ويتم اكلك*
*اذن نستنتج انهم مش هيقدرو يتجوزوجي *​


----------



## mero_engel (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*لا لو سمحت كل واحد يخليه فى عرسانه *_​


*انا هدخل يا جي جي:t30:*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*

​*


.تونى.تون. قال:



الف الف الف مبروك يا مشرفتنا الجميله



​

أنقر للتوسيع...


وكمان ورد يبنى كان حقق جبتلها شوية سمسم*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*

*

mero_engel قال:



اه وهتقفي تتفرجي عليا ومتسعدنيش وانا بضربهم
ما انا عارفاكي

هاكلك انا يا جبنتي ياحبيبتتي
وبما ان يحدث ذلك ويتم اكلك
اذن نستنتج انهم مش هيقدرو يتجوزوجي ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا ياحبيبتى مهما هيتجوزوا فى معديتنا او يتجوزوا لما نحشى السندويتش بالجبنة 
والخيار وناكلة 
ولازم يكون فيه محرم طبعا الاستاذ خيار​*


----------



## Scofield (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*

*



*​*الله عليكى يافيتا اكلك بيتهضم فى المعدة و خفيف اما اروح اعملى كام سندويتش ولا رغيف مش مالحة ولا حادقة ده انتى للأكل صالحة تتلفى فى ورقة للذبون و يتاكل معاكى شوية زتون ونقول ايش صار حلوة مع الخيار واحلى من الفتة وانتى مع الاتة طيب دوقنى بقى و هات حتة الجبن بتترص رص و احنا بناكل معاكى خص و ياسلام على العسل لما ناكل جنبك فحل بصل انا غلبان ومش شرير انا باكلك بالجرجير وطول ما انا لابس الفوطة باكلك مع القوطة اه يا فيتا يا سوسة يا حلوة مع الكوسة طعمك جنان وانا باكلك بالبتنجان وكفاية كده عليكى النهاردة لتاخدى مقلب فى نفسك ولا حاجة*


----------



## Coptic Man (13 مايو 2008)

هههههههههههههههههه

مبرووك يا فيتاااا وبالجنبة والزتون انشاء الله

وياريت معاهم شاي بلبن


----------



## vetaa (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> 
> اه ده هو الاستاذ باتيه هيبقى حاضر
> 
> وياريت تبقى تعزمة ابن عمه بتيه بالجبنة بس قديمة لو سمحت​*



*ياربى عليييييييييييييكى 
اتهدى يا بنتى روحى ذاكرى بقى :smil8:
*


----------



## vetaa (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> 
> افولك انا هتحشيهم جنبة لابشكري او كيرى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*



*انا بقول تروحى تنامى
شكلى هرتكب جناية فى الموضوع ده :smil8:
*


----------



## vetaa (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _الف الف الف مبروك يا مشرفتنا الجميله
> 
> 
> 
> ​_



*الله يبارك فيك يا تونى

بس قولى بقى 
على ايييييييييييييييييو:hlp:
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الف مليون مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا فيتا يا مشرفتنا العسولة
وربنا يتمم علي خير​


----------



## جيلان (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*

*ههههههههههههههههههه
بس عرسان حلوة يا انجى
اتمرمطتى على الاخر يا بت يا فيتا
بقى كدى انتى واختك فى يوم واحد
روحى استخبى يا بت انتى 
دنتى اختك لو جاعت هتبلك وتاكلك*


----------



## vetaa (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*



mero_engel قال:


> *اه وهتقفي تتفرجي عليا ومتسعدنيش وانا بضربهم*
> *ما انا عارفاكي*
> 
> *هاكلك انا يا جبنتي ياحبيبتتي*
> ...



*هههههههههههه
انتى عرفتى منين يا سوسه :hlp:


ههههههههههههه
تصدقى نظرية الرياضة دى حلوة برضة
اة هيبقى فيها خسارة بس عجبتنى :11azy:
*


----------



## vetaa (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*



> _*لا لو سمحت كل واحد يخليه فى عرسانه*_






mero_engel قال:


> *انا هدخل يا جي جي:t30:*​



*تصدقى يا ميرو
انا حبيتك بجد
وهرحمك شويية فى كرسى الاعتراف
ههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## vetaa (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*



> *وكمان ورد يبنى كان حقق جبتلها شوية سمسم*


*يا ساتر على الحقد يا بنتى ارحمى نفسك مش كده
بعد كده الواحد مش هييعرف يشوفك من كتر الحسد دة :t30:
*


engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> 
> لا ياحبيبتى مهما هيتجوزوا فى معديتنا او يتجوزوا لما نحشى السندويتش بالجبنة
> والخيار وناكلة
> ولازم يكون فيه محرم طبعا الاستاذ خيار​*


*بس يا بت خالص
انتى كده جبتى اخرك معايا:smil8:
ا
وتصدقى يا جيجايتى يا قمر
بعنيك بقى اللى انتى بتقولية دة :t30:

*


----------



## vetaa (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*



Scofield قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​*الله عليكى يافيتا اكلك بيتهضم فى المعدة و خفيف اما اروح اعملى كام سندويتش ولا رغيف مش مالحة ولا حادقة ده انتى للأكل صالحة تتلفى فى ورقة للذبون و يتاكل معاكى شوية زتون ونقول ايش صار حلوة مع الخيار واحلى من الفتة وانتى مع الاتة طيب دوقنى بقى و هات حتة الجبن بتترص رص و احنا بناكل معاكى خص و ياسلام على العسل لما ناكل جنبك فحل بصل انا غلبان ومش شرير انا باكلك بالجرجير وطول ما انا لابس الفوطة باكلك مع القوطة اه يا فيتا يا سوسة يا حلوة مع الكوسة طعمك جنان وانا باكلك بالبتنجان وكفاية كده عليكى النهاردة لتاخدى مقلب فى نفسك ولا حاجة*



*بصرااااااااااااااااااااااااحه كفايه خالص
:budo::budo::budo:
*
*انت التانى ليك يوم 
اغمق من البدلة اللى لابسها دى
:act23::nunu0000::act23:
*​


----------



## vetaa (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*



Coptic Man قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مبرووك يا فيتاااا وبالجنبة والزتون انشاء الله
> 
> وياريت معاهم شاي بلبن



*اممممممم
انت وصلت بجد بجد منور :smil8:

مبروك على ايه بقى
ما قولنا موافقتش :t30:

الشاى اشربة من غير لبن صحى اكتر :hlp:
*


----------



## vetaa (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الف مليون مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا فيتا يا مشرفتنا العسولة
> وربنا يتمم علي خير​




*كده برضه يا فينا 
انتى كمان بتشتركى فى الموضوع الشرير دة :t9:

خلاص بقى مفيش مبروك :smil8:
انا بوظت الموضوع خلاص :hlp:
*


----------



## vetaa (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> بس عرسان حلوة يا انجى
> اتمرمطتى على الاخر يا بت يا فيتا
> بقى كدى انتى واختك فى يوم واحد
> ...



*بصى يا زملكاوية انتى**:smil8:*
*مش عاوزة اسمع صوتك خالص 
:budo::budo::budo:

انا مش فيقالك انتى وانجى
روحوا ذاكروا بقى دوشتووووووووونى:smil8:
*


----------



## red_pansy (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*


*يالهووووووووووووووووى كل دول عرسان يافيتووووووووووووو :2:*

*دة حتى المثل بيقول من كتر خطابها نامت هههههههههههههههههههههههه :a63:*

*وبعدين ياحبى من رأيى ولا واحد فى دول يستاهلك بجد هو دة بس اللى يستاهلك ياقمرتى انتى اهو اتفضلى *

*المواصفات  :big4:*

*1) الاسم  ... استاذ فطير مشلتت   يعنى مش اى فطير بس ههههههههههههههههه*

*2) مضروب على وشة يوووة قصدى مدهون على وشة بالقشطة ياقشطة هههههههههههههههههههه*

*3) يؤكل مع الجبنة  وعسل النحل والقشده والبيض المسلوق ... بس بصراحة هو ساب كلة واختارك ياجبنة ههههههههههههههههههههههه يعنى اصيييييييييييييييييل :smil15:*

*




*

*اعتقد دى مواصفات مترفضهاش اى جبنة بس ازغرط بقى  هههههههههههههههههههههه  30::t30:*

*يمى يمى يمى شكلى كدة هاضرب انهاردة وهاتحرم من اكل الجبنة اسبوع ههههههههههههههههه :hlp:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*

*مبرووووووووووووووك يا فيتا 

بس أبقى قوليلنا هتعملوا الفرح فى انه فرن ؟ هههههههههه*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*

*


Scofield قال:







​الله عليكى يافيتا اكلك بيتهضم فى المعدة و خفيف اما اروح اعملى كام سندويتش ولا رغيف مش مالحة ولا حادقة ده انتى للأكل صالحة تتلفى فى ورقة للذبون و يتاكل معاكى شوية زتون ونقول ايش صار حلوة مع الخيار واحلى من الفتة وانتى مع الاتة طيب دوقنى بقى و هات حتة الجبن بتترص رص و احنا بناكل معاكى خص و ياسلام على العسل لما ناكل جنبك فحل بصل انا غلبان ومش شرير انا باكلك بالجرجير وطول ما انا لابس الفوطة باكلك مع القوطة اه يا فيتا يا سوسة يا حلوة مع الكوسة طعمك جنان وانا باكلك بالبتنجان وكفاية كده عليكى النهاردة لتاخدى مقلب فى نفسك ولا حاجة

أنقر للتوسيع...

الله على الانسجام هو ده الكلام *


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*

*

red_pansy قال:




يالهووووووووووووووووى كل دول عرسان يافيتووووووووووووو :2:

دة حتى المثل بيقول من كتر خطابها نامت هههههههههههههههههههههههه :a63:

وبعدين ياحبى من رأيى ولا واحد فى دول يستاهلك بجد هو دة بس اللى يستاهلك ياقمرتى انتى اهو اتفضلى 

المواصفات  :big4:

1) الاسم  ... استاذ فطير مشلتت   يعنى مش اى فطير بس ههههههههههههههههه

2) مضروب على وشة يوووة قصدى مدهون على وشة بالقشطة ياقشطة هههههههههههههههههههه

3) يؤكل مع الجبنة  وعسل النحل والقشده والبيض المسلوق ... بس بصراحة هو ساب كلة واختارك ياجبنة ههههههههههههههههههههههه يعنى اصيييييييييييييييييل :smil15:







اعتقد دى مواصفات مترفضهاش اى جبنة بس ازغرط بقى  هههههههههههههههههههههه  30::t30:

يمى يمى يمى شكلى كدة هاضرب انهاردة وهاتحرم من اكل الجبنة اسبوع ههههههههههههههههه :hlp:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا الفطير المشلتت دسم اوى ويتخن كفاية علينا الفينو​*


----------



## Scofield (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*



vetaa قال:


> *بصرااااااااااااااااااااااااحه كفايه خالص*
> 
> *:budo::budo::budo:*​
> *انت التانى ليك يوم *
> ...


*ولا تقدرى تعملى حاجة لو مسكتك هعملك جبنة مثلثات :smil8:*


----------



## فيبى 2010 (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مبزوك  يافيتا​


----------



## sony_33 (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*

وياترا الفرح فى اى فرن
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*

*كدة يافيتا مخبيه عن اعضاء المنتدى كله مكان الفرح اخص عليكى اخص 
لالالالالالالالالالالا اخص عليكى 
ده كلهم عاوزين يكلوكى قصدى يهنوكى ​*


----------



## red_pansy (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زغرطوا يابنات فيتا جالها عرسان*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*لا الفطير المشلتت دسم اوى ويتخن كفاية علينا الفينو *_​


 
*ياشيخة ولا دسم ولا حاجة انتى ناسية اننا لسة خارجين من صيام وعايزين نعوض اللى فات بقى ونتغذى شوية هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :a4: *

*ولا حظى داخلين على امتحانات وهى دى الحاجات اللى تخلينا نركز كويس وبعدين بيقولك لية فوايد اكتر مع الجبنة الفيتا يا اوختى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :t30:*​


----------



## Coptic Man (16 مايو 2008)

*بناء علي قوانين جديدة*

*يؤسفني اننا اضطر لغلق الموضوع*

*عذرا لكل الاخوة المشاركين *​


----------

